# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #37



## Sasquatch

This week the guys welcome everyone's favorite bacon eating, beer drinking AZ transplant @Inor! We'll discuss the strange circumstances around the Syrian retaliation, how your smartphone makes you dumb and we look at some Weird News! This one is a Crazy Train so be sure to hop on board!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-09T20_58_16-07_00


----------



## Inor

Sasquatch said:


> This week the guys welcome everyone's favorite bacon eating, beer drinking AZ transplant @Inor! We'll discuss the strange circumstances around the Syrian retaliation, how your smartphone makes you dumb and we look at some Weird News! This one is a Crazy Train so be sure to hop on board!
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-09T20_58_16-07_00


Don't forget lesbians driving Subarus. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I definitely smash the horn on texters. Streaming it as I type this, I need to get in on this action! 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Wow @Inor , you sound 25 
So I always thought your name sounded like eenor, I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Inor

TG said:


> Wow @Inor , you sound 25
> So I always thought your name sounded like eenor, I guess I was wrong.


At almost 50, I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> At almost 50, I'll take that as a compliment.


Youngun.


----------



## 6811

Nice one fellas... How about getting Cricket, TG and Mish on the air. Let's see what they have to say about what's going on...


----------



## Denton

6811 said:


> Nice one fellas... How about getting Cricket, TG and Mish on the air. Let's see what they have to say about what's going on...


I am 100% with that!
@Cricket is an avid hiker and camper. We could spend hours with her.
@TG lived through a nation that crumbled and had to revive itself. She has been through what a lot of us think is reason for prepping. On top of that, her observation of American politics is that of an outsider. That would be refreshing.
@Mish is an enigma. Those of us who have been here for a while have wanted to know more about this mysterious woman.

My suggestion? Y'all PM these ladies and force them to come on the podcast with us!


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> I am 100% with that!
> @Cricket is an avid hiker and camper. We could spend hours with her.
> @TG lived through a nation that crumbled and had to revive itself. She has been through what a lot of us think is reason for prepping. On top of that, her observation of American politics is that of an outsider. That would be refreshing.
> @Mish is an enigma. Those of us who have been here for a while have wanted to know more about this mysterious woman.
> 
> My suggestion? Y'all PM these ladies and force them to come on the podcast with us!


I think y'all need to dedicate a night to absurdity (beyond what we explored yesterday) and invite Will to explain his experiments connecting batteries to his brain. :devil:


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> I think y'all need to dedicate a night to absurdity (beyond what we explored yesterday) and invite Will to explain his experiments connecting batteries to his brain. :devil:


No. No, no and no. Hayel naw.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> No. No, no and no. Hayel naw.


Why? I think Will might sometimes self-identify as a girl, or a toaster...


----------



## Sasquatch

6811 said:


> Nice one fellas... How about getting Cricket, TG and Mish on the air. Let's see what they have to say about what's going on...


What do you think this is The View?


----------



## Prepared One

Good show guys. Funny, I was somehow thinking @Inor would have a deeper voice with a drawl. :laugh: I agree with the general discussion regarding the Trump administration. My original misgivings concerning Trump and the reason he was not my first, second, or third choice has not been alieviated over the past few days.

I think @TG would bring an interesting perspective to the show as well. Willie 2 on the other hand.............well, maybe if you put him and @Slippy on the same show at the same time, in the same room, with guns. :devil:


----------



## TG

So you guys can make fun of my accent? haha


----------



## SGG

Inor said:


> I think y'all need to dedicate a night to absurdity (beyond what we explored yesterday) and invite Will to explain his experiments connecting batteries to his brain.





Denton said:


> No. No, no and no. Hayel naw.


He's preoccupied


----------



## Inor

Prepared One said:


> Good show guys. Funny, I was somehow thinking @Inor would have a deeper voice with a drawl. :laugh: I agree with the general discussion regarding the Trump administration. My original misgivings concerning Trump and the reason he was not my first, second, or third choice has not been alieviated over the past few days.
> 
> I think @TG would bring an interesting perspective to the show as well. Willie 2 on the other hand.............well, maybe if you put him and @Slippy on the same show at the same time, in the same room, with guns. :devil:


I tried to tell the guys, when they first brought this idea up, that I do not have a voice for radio. They would not listen.

Then Denton told me that Squatch does not even have a "beep" button, so I would have to self-censor. (I guess they are a low-budget operation.) So you will have to wait until the next time I am in Houston to get the full Inor effect. But I do know a pretty good Brazilian Steak place there, so we can tear a hole through the Houston Yuppie set.


----------



## Sasquatch

Inor said:


> I tried to tell the guys, when they first brought this idea up, that I do not have a voice for radio. They would not listen.
> 
> Then Denton told me that Squatch does not even have a "beep" button, so I would have to self-censor. (I guess they are a low-budget operation.) So you will have to wait until the next time I am in Houston to get the full Inor effect. But I do know a pretty good Brazilian Steak place there, so we can tear a hole through the Houston Yuppie set.


No one needs a "radio voice" anymore. That went out with Rick Dees in the 80's. As long as you have something compelling to say that people want to listen to that's all that matters.

We are a low budget operation but I don't have a bleep but because we don't need one. Podcast and Internet radio are like the Wild West. It isn't regulated by the FCC (yet). I have no problem dropping F bombs right and left but @Denton thinks we need to be good boys and do a family show. That guy is such a skirt!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> No one needs a "radio voice" anymore. That went out with Rick Dees in the 80's. As long as you have something compelling to say that people want to listen to that's all that matters.
> 
> We are a low budget operation but I don't have a bleep but because we don't need one. Podcast and Internet radio are like the Wild West. It isn't regulated by the FCC (yet). I have no problem dropping F bombs right and left but @Denton thinks we need to be good boys and do a family show. That guy is such a skirt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nope, not a skirt.

Howard Stern is an undisciplined skirt.

I struggle with profanity. It's reinforced where I work. Not proud of it. Not going to "broadcast" profanity and not gonna be a part of doing it.

Our society and culture is a soup sandwich as it is, and am not going to reinforce negative parts of it.


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> Nope, not a skirt.
> 
> Howard Stern is an undisciplined skirt.
> 
> I struggle with profanity. It's reinforced where I work. Not proud of it. Not going to "broadcast" profanity and not gonna be a part of doing it.
> 
> Our society and culture is a soup sandwich as it is, and am not going to reinforce negative parts of it.


Correction: Howard Stern is a RICH undisciplined skirt.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

https://www.usnews.com/news/article...swear-more-are-smarter-have-larger-vocabulary


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Nope, not a skirt.
> 
> Howard Stern is an undisciplined skirt.
> 
> I struggle with profanity. It's reinforced where I work. Not proud of it. Not going to "broadcast" profanity and not gonna be a part of doing it.
> 
> Our society and culture is a soup sandwich as it is, and am not going to reinforce negative parts of it.


Profanity is the spice of conversation. When used properly, it can make the conversation more compelling or more funny. But just like you would not eat an entire meal consisting of nothing but Tobasco sauce, you cannot carry on a conversation that is nothing but profanity. I say "eff that"!


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Profanity is the spice of conversation. When used properly, it can make the conversation more compelling or more funny. But just like you would not eat an entire meal consisting of nothing but Tobasco sauce, you cannot carry on a conversation that is nothing but profanity. I say "eff that"!


So, all those people who are both compelling and funny while not using profanity?

I know what you mean. At work, when I am attempting to relay my consternation or steadfast position on a topic to a coworker or supervisor, a very stressed F-bomb will be used. Does that mean I couldn't have said it another way that could have been better? Nope. Just means I took the lazy route.

Anyway, I feel confident that not dropping F-bombs or Gee-Dees isn't harming our ratings, and I don't think using them would give us a bump.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I still gotta go through Denton Broadcast Selection Course because Im a foul mouthed knucklehead

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I still gotta go through Denton Broadcast Selection Course because Im a foul mouthed knucklehead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


If we were able to do it, you can, too.

Notice I stutter and don't speak as fluidly as Sas and Inor? They are better at it than I am.

Going to practice not cussing at work. My head's probably going to explode, but we'll see.


----------



## admin

Denton said:


> I am 100% with that!
> @Cricket is an avid hiker and camper. We could spend hours with her.


Bless yer heart, y'all don't know any better. 
Putting me on the air would be NUTS! :devil:


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> So you guys can make fun of my accent? haha


Of course , but I already do make fun of ya .... I know a young Russian girl and I call her TG .... just for fun.



Sasquatch said:


> No one needs a "radio voice" anymore. That went out with Rick Dees in the 80's. As long as you have something compelling to say that people want to listen to that's all that matters.
> 
> We are a low budget operation but I don't have a bleep but because we don't need one. Podcast and Internet radio are like the Wild West. It isn't regulated by the FCC (yet). I have no problem dropping F bombs right and left but @Denton thinks we need to be good boys and do a family show. That guy is such a skirt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


And ... a mighty damn ugly one at that. Figure he is a one bagger or a two bagger?



Denton said:


> Nope, not a skirt.
> 
> Howard Stern is an undisciplined skirt.
> 
> I struggle with profanity. It's reinforced where I work. Not proud of it. Not going to "broadcast" profanity and not gonna be a part of doing it.
> 
> Our society and culture is a soup sandwich as it is, and am not going to reinforce negative parts of it.


Cussin' is not part of my usual daily dialogue. I do get real spunky though on an occasion though, and about as rough as I get is damn, hell, or ass. When I use those words its mainly to inject a light humorous tone in my delivery. Use God's name in vain? Never for me, I aint stupid.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> So, all those people who are both compelling and funny while not using profanity?
> 
> I know what you mean. At work, when I am attempting to relay my consternation or steadfast position on a topic to a coworker or supervisor, a very stressed F-bomb will be used. Does that mean I couldn't have said it another way that could have been better? Nope. Just means I took the lazy route.
> 
> Anyway, I feel confident that not dropping F-bombs or Gee-Dees isn't harming our ratings, and I don't think using them would give us a bump.


But you have to admit, it would have been hilarious to have Squatch beeping every third word out of my mouth. Our rant on Trump could have sounded like a car alarm! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mish

How much is the pay?!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

Mish said:


> How much is the pay?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


For you we'll cut the price in half. Just give Denton and me each $100 and we'll call it good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr

Good show, guys. 

The news item about the cruise ship jumper brought back some memories. I was on a cruise where our dining room waiter jumped over the side about 100 miles north of Puerto Rico. He left his ID on the boat deck and leaped just before dinner. They turned the ship around, brought big lights out from the theatre, and many of the passengers and crew stayed up most of the night looking for him. We didn't find him, and when the coast guard arrived we were free to go. It was very disturbing, and made it hard to have fun for the rest of our vacation.

Apparently it happens a lot. The cruise lines keep it quiet, understandably.


----------



## 6811

Sasquatch said:


> What do you think this is The View?


Oh no, not the view.... I was hoping for a show similar to howard Stern's... &#128512;


----------

